# cabler son appartement (RJ45)



## pv_bain (13 Juin 2008)

bonjour a tous, 

je viens d'acheter un appartement, et comme il se doit, il va y avoir pas mal de travaux.

je pensais en profiter pour cacher quelques cables disgracieux et qui ne plaisent pas a madame (ni a moi d'ailleur) 

peut etre pourriez vous m'aider:

j'ai un salon dans lequel il va y avoir mon macpro avec l'imprimante, la tv, la prise telephone actuelle, et peut etre plus tard un mac mini et un cable pour les amis de passage avec leur ordi.

une chambre avec un petit bureau pour le macbook de madame 

dans l'entrée, il y a un placard qui serait parfait pour loger la neufbox et les boites disgracieuses.

comment cabler le tout pour que 

1) la neufbox soit reliée a la box qui me donne la tv.

2) la neufbox distribue internet a tous les ordinateurs

3) que les ordinateurs soit en réseau et puissent partager l'imprimante.

4) qu'on ne voit presque pas les fils.

J'entends deja tous les ptits malin qui n'ont que wifi a la bouche... je regrette, JE N'EN VEUX PAS DE VOTRE WIFI.

sinon, pour ceux qui veulent bien m'aider

je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses.

PV


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2008)

tout va se passer dans ce placard, c'est le point névralgique de ton installation future.

C'est là que tu vas faire arriver ta ligne téléphonique (une seule prise, un DTI RJ45, comme c'est appelé chez Legrand)

Tirer à partir de ce tableau un câble ethernet CAT6 vers chaque point stratégique de l'appartement. Chaque câble pourra servir indifféremment pour internet, téléphonie, télévision (ton décodeur Neuftv fonctionne sur de l'ethernet comme un ordinateur, les fiches rj11 téléphoniques se clippent dans le RJ45 sans problème, seul les deux contacts n° 4 et 5 centraux de la fiche rj11 sont utilisés.). Quand même penser à différencier l'usage pur réseau (ordi, neuftv) et téléphonie, ça ne sera pas possible en combiné sur le même câble, pour prévoir les câbles à tirer, suivant où tu veux placer ton/tes téléphones; pas de problème si tu utilises un téléphone dect et plusieurs combinés, tu n'as besoin que d'un câble pour la prise unique qui accueillera la base dect.

Utiliser un tableau de chez legrand pour organiser tout ça. (celui en bas de cette page par exemple)

une fois tout posé :
-branche ta neuf box sur l'arrivée téléphone dans ton placard.
-raccorde les terminaison rj45 des câbles ethernet depuis le tableau sur le switch de la neufbox avec des cables ethernet
-raccorde ta sortie téléphone neufbox vers la fiche rj 45 raccordée au cable ethernet dédié au téléphone.

Si tu veux brancher plusieurs équipements sur une seule prise à un endroit de l'appartement (par ex sous la tv, avec neuftv, xbox ou playstation, appletv, squeezebox ou autre, il suffit de brancher un switch ethernet pour tout raccorder sur une seule fiche murale.)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

bon topo
et je rajoute qe l'ethernet cat 6  blindé ou ( cat 5 blindé  minimun) est la solution cable
ces cables peuvent etre très longs sans necessiter de "relais"

les détails
- droit ou croisé
 beaucoup de matosses ( dont les macs)ont des prises intelligentes  qui croisent décroisent , mais pas tous , verifier
-blindé pas blindé : blindé

Achat
A la fnouc etc les cables sont courts et... chers 
vaut mieux passer par des boutiques informatiques

selon la longueur necessaire soit tu achetes des prêt à l'emploi ( genre 10 m , 20 m ; 30 m) soit si longueurs moins courantes tu fais monter les prises clips sur le cable à ta longueur sur place en boutique
(sauf si tu as la pince clipante ou qu'on te la prete)

exemple chez un abonné j'ai cablé un pont entre décodeur TVADSL  et TV en 20 m ou 30 m je sais plus
cout  genre 6 &#8364; alors qu'ailleurs c'était le triple ou plus ( ou pas vendu)
et chez moi j'ai un 20m

détail il y a maintenant des cables à gaines de divers couleurs blanc vert rouge bleu etc ( pour l'esthetique)
En géneral surfacturés
Le plus souvent tu trouveras du  gris ou beige

--
maousse
détail :telephone avec  cable... ethernet? 
hmmmm
le banal cable FT suffit


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> maousse
> détail :telephone avec  cable... ethernet?
> hmmmm
> le banal cable FT suffit


évidemment, le câble téléphone classique suffit, mais c'est juste pour la cohérence et la modularité de l'installation. Si c'est pour économiser une portée de câble, ça fonctionne quand même, bien sûr; mais je trouve ça dommage, il suffit juste de vouloir finalement mettre un ordinateur là où on avait prévu le téléphone, et c'est le mauvais câble dans le mur... 

edit:
et puis finalement, c'est vrai que c'est un appartement dont il s'agit, pas de soucis de portée comme il peut y en avoir dans une maison. Si tu as une base dect, autant la mettre dans le placard et ne même pas prévoir de prise murale pour le téléphone.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

merci d'etre repassé

et autre détail cat 6 c'est bien , mais tu trouveras très  souvent des cat *5e* 
c'est tout aussi pertinent


----------



## laurent_iMac (13 Juin 2008)

pv_bain a dit:


> J'entends deja tous les ptits malin qui n'ont que wifi a la bouche... je regrette, JE N'EN VEUX PAS DE VOTRE WIFI.PV



Et le courant porteur ? C'est à dire le CPL !

Ainsi ....  relié à la prise téléphonique la NeufBox, un câble RJ45 (sortie TV) relié à une prise CPL qui est elle-même branché à une prise électrique dans le placard et de l'autre côté une prise CPL avec un câble RJ45 vers ta Box.
Pour le réseau Internet, un câble RJ45 (sortie réseau) relié la encore à une prise CPL qui est elle-même branchée à une prise électrique toujours dans le placard. Ensuite .... mettre une prise CPL au "cul" de chaque Mac et un petit câble RJ45 qui te donnera la liaison réseau.
En mettant ta NeufBox en DHCP ainsi que tes Mac tu aura pour chacun d'eux une adresse Ip différente et pour l'imprimante tu fais pareil. Une prise CPL, un câble réseau et "roulez jeunesse" !
Pas de fils sauf ceux assurant le transport de l'électricité et là pas de souci. Pour les prises, là pas de souci du moins il te faudra la prise pour le mac et une pour le boîtier CPL et non de prises multiprises comme on peut en voir trop souvent !


----------



## SergeD (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
ici un petit guide qui répond à beaucoup de questions.

Et là un PDF pour une première approche


----------



## pv_bain (17 Juin 2008)

Je vous remercie beaucoup, tout ces conseils vont bien m'aider.

une seule chose reste flou : les prises murales ethernet (RJ45 femelle) comment se branche-t-elle ? il faut obligatoirement une pince speciale (celle qui coute tres cher) ou y a-t-il une formule economique qui serai plus un adaptateur ?

je vous remercie encore d'avance de vos reponses.

pv


----------



## Zyrol (17 Juin 2008)

Je rajoute une question car je suis dans le même cas que toi. Je viens d'acheter un appart que l'on va agrandir et rénover.
Actuellement je suis tout en wifi, mais je compte câbler en ethernet pour augmenter les débits surtout.

J'ai une freebox en degroupage total, donc mon problème c'est le téléphone. Il faut obligatoirement que la base du téléphone soit dans l'armoire si j'ai bien compris. Jusque là pas trop de problème, il suffit que je rajoute des combinés.

Par contre... mon fax qui est relié à la freebox lui aussi me pose problème...

Je pensais : 
avoir un dédoubleur RJ11 dans l'armoire : un qui va directement dans le téléphone et l'autre qui part dans les murs jusqu'à l'étage (bureau) vers une prise murale pour le fax.

Qu'en pensez vous ? voyez vous une autre solution ?


----------



## marc-book (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tous 

A Pascalformac et Maousse . Clair net et précis ! bravo et merci
.. mais comme le demande laurent_iMac qu'en pensez vous du courant porteur  ?
Les inconvénients cités ici sont toujours d'actualité ? 
merci


----------



## landsport (17 Juin 2008)

pv_bain a dit:


> Je vous remercie beaucoup, tout ces conseils vont bien m'aider.
> 
> une seule chose reste flou : les prises murales ethernet (RJ45 femelle) comment se branche-t-elle ? il faut obligatoirement une pince speciale (celle qui coute tres cher) ou y a-t-il une formule economique qui serai plus un adaptateur ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Il ne faut pas de pince pour les prises RJ45 murales il y a des connecteurs automatiques colorés. Très simple d'installation en respectant les couleurs!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> J'ai une freebox en degroupage total, donc mon problème c'est le téléphone. Il faut obligatoirement que la base du téléphone soit dans l'armoire


non

la seule obligation c'est que la base soit reliée au dos de ta freebox( prise pour tel )
et tu peux faire ca avec 
-avec le fil fourni par free et mettre la base dans l'armoire 
-avec une rallonge FT ( le fil plat qu'on connait, du même type que le court fil  déjà fourni par free) et mettre la base où tu veux
et des boutiques vendent ca au metre ou déjà pret en divers longueurs



> Par contre... mon fax qui est relié à la freebox lui aussi me pose problème...
> 
> Je pensais :
> avoir un dédoubleur RJ11 dans l'armoire : un qui va directement dans le téléphone et l'autre qui part dans les murs jusqu'à l'étage (bureau) vers une prise murale pour le fax.


Autre voie: utiliser le cablage existant

j'ai eu sous les yeux des schémas de malins qui detournaient la sortie tel adsl vers les differentes prises en T de leur domicile
Ca peut etre une solution qui utilise le cablage déjà posé  , bricolage de derivations mais faisable
j'ai pas les pages n'étant pas concerné


----------



## pv_bain (17 Juin 2008)

tres bien donc pas besoin de pince c'est sur ?

derniere question, ou est ce que je peux les trouver ces prises a branchement automatique ?

si quelqu'un avait un lien a me passer...

merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

dans tous les bons magasins d'informatique

( le quartier montgallet à Paris par exemple)

et concernant les cables telephones dans beaucoup de grandes surfaces aussi

portail collectif Montgallet
tu verras les  tailles et prix
( tu as même sur certaines pages un comparatif avec prix de quelques sites web)
Comparateur de prix du matériel informatique vendu en ligne sur Internet. Tout pour acheter au meilleur prix. - Rue-Hardware.com


----------



## pv_bain (17 Juin 2008)

euh... suis je vraiment bete ? en tout cas j'ai l'impression, 

je retourne ce site dans tous les sens et je ne trouve pas cette prise murale RJ45 femelle qui permet de se relier automatiquement au cable sans avoir besoin d'une prise.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

qu'est ce que tu cherches?
tu n'as pas besoin de prise murale 
ou explique toi 

tout ce qu'il te faut coté télephone c'est une rallonge à la place de celle que t'as certainement fourni leneuf
et de toute facon ce qui compte c'est la forme de prise à la base de ton telephone


----------

